# Obama to use executive orders for immediate impact



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The part about becoming law and can include just about anything is very troublesome. If Obama takes executive order on anything, do you think the democrat congress will take steps to reverse any of it. So there went the balance in government.



> By STEPHEN OHLEMACHER
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) - President-elect Obama plans to use his executive powers to make an immediate impact when he takes office, perhaps reversing Bush administration policies on stem cell research and domestic drilling for oil and natural gas.
> 
> ...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman,that's only about half the story.What happened to the other half?
Will he be any different than the Bush's????Of course not.Like GWB limiting federal spending on stem cell research.One of Bush's first acts was to reinstate full abortion restrictions on US aid.Which was started by Reagan's executive order,then lifted by Clinton and reinstated by the second Bush.

Obama won........He will have the right to do the same thing as past presidents.No matter what he does at least half the people won't like it anymore than what the Bush's or Clinton did.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman,that's only about half the story.What happened to the other half?


Your right, but it was the half that talked about Obama's plans. I didn't care about the history lesson part. It wasn't what was important to me.



> Obama won........He will have the right to do the same thing as past presidents.No matter what he does at least half the people won't like it anymore than what the Bush's or Clinton did.


Of course he won and of course he has the right. That wasn't even close to the point I was making. My point is I worry about abuse of power. With a democrat congress he could do things unconstitutional and not be challenged by the house or senate. He can get back to partial birth abortion and he can reinstate the Clinton gun ban with no chance of our voices being heard. My point is he is radical left and we have no brakes left in the system.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You are right in that it is all in the eye of the beholder.....to me Bush abused the same power.Just depends on which side of the fence you are on.Didn't we have a Republican president and Republican congressional majority when Bush started his first years?Isn't that the same?????the radical right was left unchecked and yet we survived.We put up with it.Now it's the other guys turn. :wink:

Leaving half the article out leaves the impression it is all there is.Selective reading????


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

"Radical right" Too conservative makes you radical. Thats funny right there, I don't care who you care.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Leaving half the article out leaves the impression it is all there is.Selective reading????


Ken, I often post less than 50%. I post what is important for me to present to the reader. I guess I just figured that anyone interested enough in politics is well aware that all presidents use executive order. I think Bush used it something like 200 times. Also, of course it's selective reading, I posted the part I wanted people to see. I would guess you do the same. I would put a lot of money on you do the same.

I'm conservative so I liked many of Bush's executive orders. I could not tell you what 90% of them are. Maybe there were some I didn't like. However, being conservative I doubt I will like the executive orders of the most radical member of the senate, now president. Your treating this as if I left something important out.

I'll have to go back to my old MO, post part, but leave the address for the rest. Often much of what I post would be far to long to include everything. People just don't read long posts.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

swift said:


> "Radical right" Too conservative makes you radical. Thats funny right there, I don't care who you care.


Another funny...... Not everyone to the left is a far left liberal either. :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman....I don't think I've ever posted up a partial article except for some quotes.Why not post it all and let the reader decide what to believe.Especially since part of what was left out was the reference to Bush's stem cell research order.Isn't that important?And also Bush's opening up fragile land for oil exploration,which I would guess will get shut down in a matter of weeks of inauguration day.

I'm sure I didn't agree with most of those 200 executive orders.I probably won't agree with all of Obama's either.Most I probably won't even notice any more than naming all those 200.

I guess I'm willing to give Obama a chance.After all we on this side puyt up with conservative Bush for almost 7 years and 10 months.Time for a change in the other direction.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, I'll give Obama a chance. That's something Bush never had. Most of the Bush bashing was done by people who had no idea what they were complaining about. I don't like him much anymore, but I perhaps defend him because he has not been fairly treated. I think it all goes back to Florida.

I rarely post entire articles. Once the meat has been presented why bog down the reader with trivial matters? I can post a link for those who want to spend their day reading the boring parts.

I wasn't concerned about the Bush executive orders that he will cancel, but if you are that's ok post up. My concern was the new ones Obama will implement. If you want more information your on your own. I post what I find interesting you post what you like.

By the way what fragile lands are they drilling in by executive order? I am interested in knowing where they are and how fragile are they. Is this real, or a liberal invention? Also, does this mean the drilling the democrats promised is going away? I would guess so. Another promise broken before they even start. If that is the case enjoy gas now because it will rise past the high we have we recently had.


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

Never had to respect a man to respect his office..... He is in there no changeing it......He is gonna shake up what he can for the people who got him there...... His approval rateing is how he will be brought down...He will crack as he finds out he is not the chosen one and his democrat house & senate will jump like rats off a ship as they come up for re-election.

Guys it is gonna get worse and in his attept to be popular he will continue to lead us into this downward spiral.

Did not vote for him but will support him as President.( when he is President)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is from the part you left out.....

On drilling, the federal Bureau of Land Management is opening about 360,000 acres of public land in Utah to oil and gas drilling. Bush administration officials argue that the drilling will not harm sensitive areas; environmentalists oppose it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken, feel free to post the rest if that interests you. It didn't interest me. I could care less what Bush did, that's old news. I am interested in the future. I want to know what Obama will do. My guess is he really does think he is chosen and will make sweeping changes using executive order. Changes in the wrong direction I would bet.

Ken, get over Bush, it's Obama now. Will you guys be talking Bush ten years from now? Get out of the rut and look forward.

Oh, by the way I would not be put out if you post the rest of the article, or the whole thing. I just think more people are likely to read it if it's concise.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't have a problem with that.You asked what fragile lands were being drilled on.It is in the part not posted.

I'm over Bush.He is a lame duck.I just responded to the original article with you complaining about what Obama might do with executive orders and a Democratic congress.I just responded that Bush,with a republican controlled congress, along with the preceding presidents did the same thing.And we all managed to live through it,just like we will with Obama.

As for Obama thinking he was chosen.....didn't Bush and the Repuiblican congress feel they given a mandate to change things in 2002?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bush doesn't remind me of the anti-christ.....he never created the office of "the President elect".....which has never been suggested before. Obama is the most power hungry freak I have ever seen, if he doesn't scare the **** out of you, you are not paying attention, which is what he is hoping for......after all, "he is the one we have been waiting for"..... :eyeroll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Another funny...... Not everyone to the left is a far left liberal either. :rollin:


That's right Ken, except in the case of your hero Obama, and the Speaker of the House Pelosi, and a few other "important" congresional leaders.

I fear that anyone in Congress who challenges one of these executive orders will be browbeaten into submission.

Bush wasn't the greatest Pesident this country has seen, but he wasn't the worst either. I'm thinking that title will be reserved for you're hero. Time will tell.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> As for Obama thinking he was chosen.....didn't Bush and the Repuiblican congress feel they given a mandate to change things in 2002?


Every politician out there thinks the public gave them a mandate. I am so sick of hearing that from all of them. I would consider it a mandate if 80% of the vote went for them. When it is as close as we have seen the elections since Regan none of them have a mandate. Arrogant jerks.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

KEN W said:


> swift said:
> 
> 
> > "Radical right" Too conservative makes you radical. Thats funny right there, I don't care who you care.
> ...


No their not,.....but Obama is.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

KEN W said:


> This is from the part you left out.....
> 
> On drilling, the federal Bureau of Land Management is opening about 360,000 acres of public land in Utah to oil and gas drilling. Bush administration officials argue that the drilling will not harm sensitive areas; environmentalists oppose it.


I sometimes think enivornmentalists oppose things just because they can. Theyd probably be opposed to you farting after a good meal of kraut and ribs.


----------

